# Nuchal scan for downs.... Now worried x



## Jules78

Hi all, I'm hoping for a bit of advice really. We went to our Nuchal scan today to check for Down's syndrome. I'm having identical twins who share a placenta , they have said that one of them was fine but twin 1 was measuring 'out of their range' and so I now have to go back tomorrow to see the twin specialist ( I'm at liverpool womens hospital) .... I'm so worried. The snoographer couldn't really answer our questions other than to say she saw a problem (??) . Has anyone else ever been in this situation? I just don't know what to expect tomorrow. I'm 14 weeks xxx


----------



## Mrs Mc

I have no experience as we chose not to do the screening but I have id twins and was told that because downs is a genetic thing that if one had it the other would too. I dont say this to worry you, more to say that if one measured a definite 'fine' then they should both be fine iykwim. Like I said, no real experience, only what i was told when we initially discussed having the test.
Hope everything goes ok:flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: These tests are horrible for twin pregnancies. I had mine done but there wasn't anything wrong at the scan. It was the blood work that changed everything. 1 in 100 for NTD. Having two babies in there changes everything. I'm sure they will just keep an eye on you and do an extra scan. The measurements could just be wrong or the tech could be wrong. I had my first appointment with a perinatologist and genetic counselor just last week. They assured me that these tests should not be done on twins. With that said they are keeping a closer eye on the girls just incase. Try and take a few deep breaths and wait for your appointment tomorrow. I hope that everything is ok and the scan was wrong. Please update tomorrow.


----------



## _Vicky_

I had the tests too and in my case there were no strange results BUT I do agree with the above with ID twins anything would be present in both babies. I hated the scans personally we had to have loads to check for a genetic disorder that means no eyes grow and the amount of scans was unreal!! 

Good luck sweetie thinking of you xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hang on honey, did you mean that twin 1 is measuring out of their range growth-wise, or that the nuchal fold measurement was out of range? I assume you mean there is a growth discrepancy between the two babies rather than a potential downs issue? I'm Guessing this because if the nuchal fold was measuring large then it is a problem which would affect both babies because they are identical. So it just happened to be at their nuchal scan that they picked up a growth issue with twin 1? 

If I'm right, there are lots of women here with id twins who have had ttts sweet, and I'm sure they'll be along soon to reassure :hugs:


----------



## Bon18

Hi hon,
When I went for my nuchal scan with my identical twins one of the twins had a larger measurement for his nuchal fold which was outside the range of normal. I was sent off to a specialist but everything was completely normal. After that I was monitored more closely for a bit since increased nuchal fold in one twin can mean that TTTS is developing but for me that never happened.
I've noticed with twin pregnancy everyone does tend to be that extra bit cautious since it's high risk to begin with so try not to worry.
Make sure you ask lots of questions tomorrow and find out exactly what they're concerned about.
:hugs:


----------



## nyba

With identical, if one has it, the other will as well so maybe they were refering to twin size, not nuchal fold size if the first was within normal limit?

I opted to have CVS testing done as I'm over 35. I wanted to know with 99% certainty and since nuchal fold testing/blood testing really aren't that accurate with twins (or that super accurate in general), I opted to do the puncture and am glad I did (even if it did hurt ).

If they're concerned, I'm assuming you may want to look at amnio later on?


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone.... Well we went back today. It is the nuchal fold where the problem is. Twin 2 was measuring 1 mm which was fine but twin 1 was measuring 6.2mm. The scan showed swelling around twin 1 head and neck, could be many things but at this stage we don't know what. Our doctor told us that it is rare, but not unheard of that id twins can have this, but of course there is still a chance that the 2 of them can have whatever it is. It's been a horrific day. Yes they have offered the amnio and the cvs but we have opted to wait until 16 weeks (our next appt) to see if there has been any change at all. Then we will decide about the amnio. Feel so sad, yes it could be nothing but none the less its so upsetting. We just hope it sorts itself out. Xx


----------



## Bon18

:hugs: Hoping everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## san fran shan

I had to deal with some upsetting news after my 20 week scan. Everything was fine up until that and then at the 20 week scan we were told that twin A had a single umbilical artery and short long bones, and twin B had short long bones as well. All of these are soft markers for DS. I was completely devastated and had a break down right there on the u/s table. My DH and I discussed our options for a week. It was super emotional and we had a lot of difficult questions to answer for ourselves. We decided against amnio as the risk of miscarriage was still way higher than them actually having DS. It was really difficult to go through but subsequent scans have shown that while twin A is small, everything else seems to be OK with both and they do not suspect DS (although it is impossible to diagnose with just u/s). We are 2.5 weeks away from my induction date now and it still nags me in the back of my head that something will be wrong. But I just have to have faith that they will both be ok. 

Going through finding out something may be wrong with my babies is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with. I don't know how to make you feel better, but just thought I would share my experience with you. 
:hugs:


----------



## nyba

Thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## drsquid

i hope all looks good at your followup. i personally opted for amnio because i wanted to know. the risks are actually really really low of any complication (people are ok with a downs risk of 1 in like 150 and amnio is lower than 1 in 400). just gotta pick someone experienced. i had 0 problems with mine. no pain, no cramping etc. yes there is a risk i dont deny that, but i think it gets blown way out of proportion. i dont know if your id twins share a placenta or sac etc but that may effect your situation as well. have they referred you to a genetics counselor to discuss what the possible diagnosis may be (lots of things cause prominent NT not just downs) and what the effect may be on the normal twin?


----------



## meant2bamummy

My husband and I had a similar experience with our didi's. I had an amazing OB and his advice was to only get the amnio if we were considering terminating the pregnancy if we found out our daughter had twins. That wasn't an option for us, so we declined. It was always a nagging thought in the back of my head until I had the girls. Needless to say, she didn't have down's syndrome.


----------

